# Happy Birthday bookslover, Richard King



## Semper Fidelis

2 are celebrating their birthday on 11-05-2009:

-bookslover (born in 1952, Age: 57)
-Richard King (born in 1954, Age: 55)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Houchens

Happy Birthday to you both!!!!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!!


----------



## ewenlin

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy Birthday Gentleman


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday* guys!


----------



## Ivan

Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## bookslover

I'd like to thank all you whippersnappers for the kind birthday greetings. Fifty-seven's not so bad (so far). Why, between the prunes, the quadruple-thick eyeglasses, and the vitamins the size of wheel stops, I'm getting along quite well.

If the day ever comes when I walk into the bathroom, then forget what I went in there for, I KNOW I'll be in big trouble...


----------



## au5t1n

bookslover said:


> If the day ever comes when I walk into the bathroom, then forget what I went in there for, I KNOW I'll be in big trouble...



That happens to me at 19. Should I be worried?


----------



## Michael

Cheers!


----------



## baron

Happy Birthday guy's.


----------



## Richard King

Thank you all. It has been a wonderful day.


----------



## Piano Hero

Happy birthday!!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy birthday!!


----------



## au5t1n

Oh yeah, happy birthday!


----------



## KMK

Many more for both of you!


----------



## steven-nemes

edit


----------



## Ivan

Happy Birthday, y'all!


----------



## Solus Christus

Happy b-day!


----------

